# Adopting a dog



## evilwit (Apr 1, 2012)

hey guys i am going to buy a dog for me.this is my first time. i want a a dog which looks heavy and deadly as i am bit healthy.please give me tips.which dog breed should i go for?i have thought of st.bernard.how much does this dog costs?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

German shepherd


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

Totally agree with "German Shepherd".


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*



evilwit said:


> i want a a dog which looks heavy and deadly as i am bit healthy.


LOL..heavy and deadly??!!...agree with the german shephard...


----------



## jasku (Apr 1, 2012)

Great Dane - super heavy and deadly. Otoh if you want to impress gals, get a cute breed dog!


---
I am here: *maps.google.com/maps?ll=13.067372,80.260519


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

Or why not get a tibettan mastiff. Very rare and heavy looking dog.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

Rottweiler.



Spoiler



*static.pedigreedatabase.com/rottweiler/i/rottweiler.jpg *puppydogweb.com/gallery/rottweilers/rottweiler_farmer.jpg


[youtube]WY-fd3C1o8Y[/youtube]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

White Akita.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*



evilwit said:


> hey guys i am going to buy a dog for me.this is my first time. i want a dog *which looks heavy and deadly as i am* bit healthy.please give me tips.which dog breed should i go for?i have thought of st.bernard.how much does this dog costs?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

Siberian Husky
*www.dooziedog.com/dog_breeds/siberian_husky/images/full/Siberian-Husky-Puppy-4.jpg
*www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/CC463A9510DB5841802570BF00811A7F/$file/Siberian-Husky-Huskies-Puppies-Dogs-Sale.jpg


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

*Kurdish Kangal*

*www.pitbullturk.com/wp-content/uploads/kangal-resimleri-391.jpg
*i.ytimg.com/vi/-c8SZEqAiW4/0.jpg

  Just healthy and deadly for you.Make sure you can provide it with 80 Rotis /4 Kg pedigree per sitting though


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

I love st.bernard but it doesnt look deadly...its kindof goodlooking ....mastiffs r deadly...great den r dull looking


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

If you want to look at every girls cleavage get a pug.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*



axes2t2 said:


> If you want to look at every girls cleavage get a pug.





get a german shepherd or a lab...rotweilers are definitely deadly and agressive as they follow the concept of alpha leader.etc. like in wolves


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

1+ to Rottweiler. Deadly as well as Costly.

its available in india & price of the puppy will be around 8k-14k depending on the locations.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*

I guess rottweiler is breed used by Police???dunno much about pets.lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

First of all you adopt a dog, not buy.



evilwit said:


> hey guys i am going to buy a dog for me.this is my first time. i want a dog *which looks heavy and deadly as i am* bit healthy.please give me tips.which dog breed should i go for?i have thought of st.bernard.how much does this dog costs?





What's your experience with handling dogs?
Do you realize how much an adult St.Bernard or a similarly big dog eats?
Many idiots actually get a dog for show-off and then become absolute morons ultimately abandoing them - I personally wish the worst for such people. Is your commitment 100%?
Do you have strength and patience to actually discipline your dog? Most wannabe dog owners with German Shephards are idiots, they can't handle them.


----------



## reddead (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: buying a dog*



Faun said:


> Siberian Husky



*+1*

love this breed


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 2, 2012)

Heavy and deadly? LOL! I think a chuawa will be great for you


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Dane


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 2, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> First of all you adopt a dog, not buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^The only guy here who has a hold on the other side of dog adoption. I respect your opinion.

Please check the diet and it's behavior **before** adopting a dog. Ultimately many people leave their dogs stray because they can't afford such a daily diet for them, neither do they have any experience in raising the man's best friend and end up doing it wrong the cost of which is ultimately paid by the dog itself. If you can afford such a diet and determination, only then move on to making decision on which breed to adopt.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just get a cat,coz cats are cool and awesome.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

^^seriously man you are one hell of a catlover..must say
Your obsession for cats is finally showing up in your recent posts


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> just get a cat,coz cats are cool and awesome.



KHARN LOEV KHITTEH!!!

i wanna khitten!!! but they poop everywhere.
so i got some goldfish. at least they poop inside their tank


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> so i got some goldfish. at least they poop inside their tank


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^seriously man you are one hell of a catlover..must say
> Your *obsession* for cats is finally showing up in your recent posts







doomgiver said:


> KHARN LOEV KHITTEH!!!
> 
> i wanna khitten!!! but they poop everywhere.
> so i got some goldfish. at least they poop inside their tank



 cats can be trained

Also how many goldfish ?
Can we see pics :3


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

Cats suck.......Get a Labrador lovely dog


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Cats suck.......Get a Labrador lovely dog





Spoiler





*i.imgur.com/ExTgh.jpg



So many saying get this get that just based on the looks.How many of you had a dog ?

Only LFC has given proper advice so far.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I had a dog,And still have.Now i have taken a street dog from roadside.The dog is alive,And im taking good care of it.
What i mean is cats are good,But all they want is food nothing else,Give them food.And most of the time your cat wont be in your house the whole day(I have seen this with my cats i had before).They just come in food time.
Feed any hungry street dog,It will take care of your house


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2012)

My Father had 2 Tri color Beagle's [male & female], when i was a kid.
Both of them were part of my family for 12yrs & passed away recently. Since then we had no pets at our house, coz their death was so painful.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2012)

pets become your family and when they go away...its very painful like you losing your family member.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny that after reading all this TC decides to get a turtle.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

abhidev said:


> pets become your family and when they go away...its very painful like you losing your family member.



+1.I agree to that,Thats why i we dint buy a breed dog(Like lab etc)this time,Cause their immune system is very weak .


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

i'll upload some goldfish pics in a new thread, but they are not clear at all (my goldfish are camera shy)


----------



## johin (Oct 23, 2012)

evilwit said:


> hey guys i am going to buy a dog for me.this is my first time. i want a a dog which looks heavy and deadly as i am bit healthy.please give me tips.which dog breed should i go for?i have thought of st.bernard.how much does this dog costs?




I have german shepherd then,I Insist you to own this kind of dog.
Its good for a young man and have a good look in every season .......


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 24, 2012)

johin said:


> I have german shepherd then,I Insist you to own this kind of dog.
> Its good for a young man and have a good look in every season .......


what the fvck? the thread is dead, and i fvcking INSIST you buy goldfish.
it is good for a noobtard like you, and have a good poop in every season......


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

Mods!! Please Please do something like newbies can't bump thread after page 1


----------

